# Lest Ihr Spiele-Blogs?



## Munro22983 (8. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

seit über einem Jahr habe ich mir einen schönen Blog bzw. eine Internetseite zum Thema Gaming aufgebaut. Ich bezeichne es nicht immer gerne als reinen Blog, da ich eigentlich mehr auf dieser Seite anbiete. 

Auf der Suche nach ähnlichen Seiten stoße ich immer wieder auf "tote" Blogs oder auf typische Gaming-Blogs, die eher als Newsticker dienen und am Tag 5-6 Beiträge in die Welt klatschen. 

Dabei stelle ich mir oft die Frage ob überhaupt Bedarf an dem besteht, was ich mache. 
Lest ihr selbst diverse Blogs oder reichen die News aus den Magazinseiten?

Deshalb wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen, was ihr so lest bzw. wie ihr meine Seite als Gamer so findet. 

Über ein ehrliches Feedback würde ich mich freuen!
Hier gehts zur Seite: www.gamer83.de


----------



## kero81 (10. April 2015)

Für mich absolut uninteressant.


----------



## Munro22983 (10. April 2015)

OK... Danke für die knackige Antwort. 
Meinst du damit allgemein Spiele-Blogs oder speziell meinen?


----------



## kero81 (10. April 2015)

Nein, im allgemeinen. Wenn ich mich über ein Spiel informieren möchte schau ich zb bei Youtube nach oder der Gamestar. Der Rest den man in Blogs zu lesen bekommt interessiert mich einfach nicht.


----------



## Munro22983 (13. April 2015)

OK vielen Dank für deine Meinung. 
Ich lese selber z.B. lieber Blogs. Hier gibt es so gut wie keine Werbung und meistens wirken die Meinungen der Autoren "echter". Aber das ist mit Sicherheit einfach auch Geschmacksache..


----------



## Wortakrobat (13. April 2015)

Gaming Blogs? Nein... bin da ebenfalls eher der youtube-Nutzer....


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Mai 2015)

Den CRPG Addict lese ich. Der hat sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, alle Computer RPGs, also alle, die nicht nur auf Konsolen erschienen sind; als Computer gilt hier alles von BBC Micro über PC und Apple bis hin zu C64 und Atari ST, komplett durchzuspielen. Mittlerweile ist er bei Spiel Nummer 186 und Ende 1990 angelangt, wobei er jedoch noch so einige zwischen 1984 und 1989 nachholen muss.

Seinen Blog kann man hier finden: The CRPG Addict, seine Spieleliste hier: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...rowsperpage=500&pli=1&pli=1&pli=1&pli=1#gid=0  (vorsortiert da er sonst auch noch andere Spiele beinhaltet und falsch eingereiht sind)

Da er manchmal Crossover mit dem Adventure Gamer hat bei Spielen die Mechaniker beider Genres verwenden, lese ich da auch manchmal rein. Jener macht eigentlich genau dasselbe, nur eben mit Adventures statt Rollenspielen: The Adventure Gamer

Beide Blogs sind auf Englisch

Was deinen Blog anbelangt, so werde ich da mal reinschauen. optisch sieht er auf den ersten Blick eher gut gemacht aus, aber dein Wertungssystem (eigentlich jedes 5-Sterne-Wertungssystem) ist nicht so mein Ding, genauso wenig wie die Tests, die imo zu kurz geraten sind.


----------

